# Hi, Gang, new pigeon guy here



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, I lost my cat not too long ago and have refrained from adopting another animal....I figured that I would wait for a "situation" where the animal chose me or someone asked me to adopt. 

Little did I know, it would be a pigeon. 

I will get some photos loaded onto a yahoo page...rumor has it that he is a real looker...hey I live in Hollywood, CA so what did ya expect? hehe


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, and welcome.

Pigeons do have a way of finding people who they can adopt 

So how did this pigeon find you?

John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am glad the both of you found your way to us. I am anxious to here how you were rescued by this little pigeon.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome Orfan! It's great to have you here! Thank you so much for assisting the pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's fantastic.
I think you both are very lucky. You'll find constructive advise and support from this forum. I'm looking forward to pictures of your handsom new friend.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome to the family, I can't wait to see your pics and hear how you two came to meet


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Well David*

I'm glad you came to pigeonlife you must upload some of your pictures of your new friend. He is so cute. 

I'm so glad he found you, I know you will be happy together....

Andi


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, what a welcome  okay......

My neighbor knocked on my door "Dave! There is this bird out here...see if you can help him, he looks...." Well I went out there and...yeah I saw him and hung out for awhile, not really knowing what to do. 

I chatted w/my neighbor for awhile and I was sitting on the steps (that goto the upstairs apts) and he walked up the steps, hehe, and was just hangin around me. I had no clue what to do, so I picked him up and put him in a box and left him on my patio...(this is kind of embarrassing) and I fell asleep for a few hours. 

I woke up and went outside, seeing him in the box w/some poop and I thought WHY did I do that? There was no way that was gonna help him. I took him outside by my front door; I didn't want to assume that he was "mine" or that he needed me. Anyway, my computer was not running at the time, so I got on my bicycle and rode to Kinkos to post an ad on craigslist (something like "found a bird...looks like he is native to Santa Monica') and eventually started taking some photos of him outside my door.

Then he walked inside my apt and was just sitting there looking up at me. Well I was leaving and for some reason was concerned about pigeon poop on my carpet so I picked him up and put him out by the door...at this point he flew up to the neighbor's balcony, he could not really fly that well (I saw that he lost elevation and barely made it onto the balcony). The guy who lives there came out onto his balcony and was holding him ("orfan") like he knew what he was doing..turns out he is a bird guy.

I told him the short story and also that I wanted to take care of him now that I realized he could barely fly...he wasn't going to be safe. THIS time I brought him inside and ...well I did not care if he pooped wherever, he kind of stole my heart the first time he came in and I was kicking myself when he flew (or tried to fly) up to the neighbors balcony. 

This bird gave me a lot of real hope right from the getgo which I really need in my life. The people that have given me advice have been....great, I forgot that there are lots of _really _friendly folks out there. Thanks for letting me share (this not so short story) and thx andi for pointing me here. Here is is...the moment you have all been waiting for: 

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/watson2003ebay/album/576460762392826896

It took me a couple few days to get a cage so you can see that he was camping. I leave his cage open lots and he goes in/out, that is his space. He makes a little *squeak* sometimes, right now and for the past few hours he has been sitting on top of the cage so I put his heating pad up there. He looks less fluffy...well I am a little obsessed w/him, neat.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

David, Orfan is a beauty! He is still quite young, I wonder where he came from. You may have another one around there somewhere.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome* to Pigeon Talk Dave ! 

I really enjoyed your introductory story and loved the pictures!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Dave!

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

Well, you DO have one beautiful bird there! AND, this forum will give you just about everything you need to keep him healthy and happy. BTW, may be a HEN! You will know if SHE lays an egg!

You have come to the right place to meet other obsessive pigeon people, so just jump right in! We are quite the friendly bunch and LOVE talkin' pijie!

Keep us updated...


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice looking pijjie..................

PINEY


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks folks, sounds like some of you are almost as crazy as I am about birds and/or in general.  So no guesses on his age? Like under a month for sure...that is my guess. 

He sure flaps his wings like they are very healthy. He is sitting on the heating pad, btw, and he seems to be very comfortable. 

My next step is to research the bird bathing

I will take a walk up and down around the block and post some signs in case that his mom is looking for him. I am really amazed that one day he will go out on a "flight" and come back home (hopefully). Don't ya'll get worried that the pidgie will not make it back home? Hummmmm.....


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

http://members.aol.com/vmen121803/WhiteHomingPigeonsandDoves.html


talking out loud and answering my own questions...he can fly more than "a few feet," that's for sure, I have seen him fly 20 feet or so.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Regarding bathing: you can use a kitty litter box filled half way or less, depending on his size.

I also give Squeaks a shower. I just put him in the tub and direct the spray over him. He loves it!  

Depends on how busy I am whether he gets a bath or shower.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi David,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

That is one beautiful pigeon/dove.  

Thank you for taking him/her under your wing, so to speak.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*David*

I love your pictures of your new friend, and I am so glad you landed here at pigeonlife.. By the way I live in LA too, well I guess you probably knew that.....Maybe we can have a pijie play date sometime (the birds) ...heeheee

Andi


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

for sure andi, sounds like a plan! 

I just posted this photo in the annual contest, orfans first bath that he took yesterday. I am just fascinated by him and all of the pidgie enthusiasm that I never knew about until this guy came to my door. Thanks again, folks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

orfan_miracle said:


> I just posted this photo in the annual contest, orfans first bath that he took yesterday. [/IMG]


Hi Orfan! Your enthusiasm is catching  The contest hasn't actually started, so you've got time to decide which pic to enter for your lovely, lovely bird. Once the contest "master" (we hope it is Jiggs) sets it all up, then you can officially enter pictures. It doesn't matter that you have posted pictures already .. just wait until the contest is up and put your best one in!

We LOVE pictures here, so keep them coming!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such a darling bird. That is a great pic of him taking his bath.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great picture, orfan.

I sure hope to see MORE!


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks ya'll, you just might see some more photos of him/her...hehe


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, tonight for the first time, orfan came to my desk and has been sitting right next to me the whole night. He is letting me pet him without throwing his wings...he still has a little <churp> in him so I am not worried that he is sick or anything. He is just kicking back, relaxed...yeah he is pooping on my desk a little bit but oh well  

I took this photo of him standing on top of his cage, his heretofore usual <favorite spot> to hang out. He likes it so much up there that I will take his bowl out, his heating pad and his food and put it on top of the cage for him to enjoy. At night when it is time to go beddy bye...I move everything back into his cage, refresh his water and tuck him in. 

So...basically I am in love with a bird never thought this would happen...I walked up to him (he is about eye level when he is on top of his cage and got this snapshot of him


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

oh yeah, one more thing...while he was sitting here at my desk, I noticed that he was standing on ONE leg. I was SO scared that something happened to his other leg. Is this normal for them to stand on one leg sometimes? 

LOL, I think it is fine cuz he is flying all over the place. He just stood up on one leg, then two...I asked him if I could "see your leggie" and he wing whacked me with a SQUEAK, haha, he seems to be okay.

I looked at his leg and it looks fine...will keep an eye on it. 

Interesting read, eh?

editing...he is DEFINITELY OKAY!! SQueak central, haha.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Orfan looks like a REALLY BIG BIRD in that photo  Standing on one leg is completely normal, but I'm glad s/he gave you a break and showed you that all was OK  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Universal City Pigeon ??*

Hey, Orfan .. if nobody else steps up to the plate, would you be willing to help with this bird: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19669 ?

You wouldn't be expected to keep it .. just look after it for a couple of days until I could get it from you.

Please let me know.

Terry


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Terry, I can pick him/her up tomorrow (guess that would be today) first thang in the morning...a cup of java on the way.


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Terry, check the thread...I'm on the way! 

Thanks for putting out the word, I doubt that I would have checked that forum. 

_if nobody else steps up to the plate,_

I'm waiting for the pitch to come...hehe.

(ump calls 'delay of game')


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great job orfan! Thank you for helping Terry out.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Many thanks for helping out Terry, orfan. That is very nice of you.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've had to be out most of the day thus far but have just now talked to Orfan and he has been in touch with the lady who rescued the bird and will be picking it up in a bit. I'm sure Orfan will give us an update later today.

Many, many thanks for the help with this, Orfan!

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*David*

what a guy you are for helping out Terry, who knows maybe your bird will fall in love? Thanks for helping out with the pigeon your wonderful

Andi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Orfan, that's way nice of you to help out w/this rescue. Also, your bird--let's see, you're Orfan so bird is Miracle?..?...anyway, is a truly awesome looking bird, and I agree w/some of the observations I've read here. Sorry, just now catching these pictures inside the thread as the others at the link just didn't
'fly' for me so to speak. 

Does seem to be a young bird w/the color of the eyes and cere/wattle and indeed is reminiscent of a white ring neck dove such as in George Simon's
comments:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=184908&postcount=6

The other one that comes to mind because of the distinctive band around the
neck would be the Band Tailed Pigeon which even though the name is reflective of a band around the tail which it indeed does have, there is also a distinctive band around the neck as well. Here's a link to pictures and information on the Band Tailed Pigeon that was previously provided by PdpBison, aka "PHIL"--the unofficial, yet PT official birdman of Nevada:

http://www.birdphotography.com/species/btpi.html

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for helping out and complement you on
Miracle.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I just talked to Kam who originally rescued this bird. Dave/Orfan is over where the bird is and picking it up. Hopefully we will hear from him soon, but all is well  Thank you Dave!

I do have a nice, big, new cage for you, and we will figure out the logistics of that tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Way to go Dave! Orfan's pictures are beautiful! Can't wait to hear about your new bird.

Feather


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

just posted in the adoption forum...his name is "Picky" (don't ask how he earned the name, hehe).

Terry, I have a cage for Picky on loan from Josephine that is 25" High x 19" x 19" with a couple few perches and a ladder. Orfan never used his ladder that came with his cage...and Picky is presently swinging from it! I will get some photos of Picky and his cage by tomorrow. 

He is sure a lot different from orfan...whom I think is showing me a little nesting behavior the way that he/SHE is sitting right now. I will know when Orfan takes sticks from my houseplants and brings them into his cage that......she is a girl!


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

fp et al, thanks a zill for the feedback, links, etc..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I still think Orfan is pure pigeon .. Orfan's human .. can you please count exactly how many tail feathers Orfan has as well as how many flight feathers (wing)? I'm just really curious ..

Terry

PS: Pecky/Picky got all settled in for the night a couple of hours ago .. all is well ..

PPS: Don't forget to get Josephine's cage back to her


----------

